# Do I need to get IELTS before I apply for Canada Migartion



## rajsan22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, Presently I am working in Malaysia. I have 14 years overseas experience in this country. Do I need to write IELTS test before I apply for migration. If its required, how much should I score ( band). If I apply for migration this June 2010, how long will it take to process.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rajsan22 said:


> Hi, Presently I am working in Malaysia. I have 14 years overseas experience in this country. Do I need to write IELTS test before I apply for migration. If its required, how much should I score ( band). If I apply for migration this June 2010, how long will it take to process.


Experience doing what?


----------



## rajsan22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Accountant, Sorry I forgot to mention


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rajsan22 said:


> Accountant, Sorry I forgot to mention


The word Accountant covers a great many disciplines. What professional qualifications (designations) do you have.


----------



## rajsan22 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have Bachelors Degree In Accounting. ( University of Kerala, India)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rajsan22 said:


> I have Bachelors Degree In Accounting. ( University of Kerala, India)


You will require to arrange employment before you can apply to come to Canada.


----------



## rajsan22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for your valuable information. Can you please advice me which province is suitable for my profession and some good job sites.


----------

